# Chapter Generator Words Thread



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If you come accross a stupid word that doesn't belong in the generator or think up additional words that could be added post them up here.

The Space Marine Name Generator is an ongoing project. If you want to suggest a word post it up in the corresponding colour. The way the script works is pretty simple. It returns three possible types of name.

They are:-

String One + String Two
String One + String Two + String Three
String Four + String Five
It's set to return type 1 names more than 2 and 3.

I've colour coded the words to make them easier to distinguish.

String One
String Two
String Three
String Four
String Five



*String One*

Abyss 
Adroit
Agile 
Alpha 
Amethyst
Angelic 
Arcane
Arctic
Ascended
Astral
Astro
Atomic 
Aurora 
Azure 
Banished
Battle 
Beastial
Beta 
Bionic 
Black 
Blazing 
Bleeding 
Blood 
Blue 
Bone 
Brazen 
Brilliant 
Bronze
Burning 
Carnage
Celestial
Chrome 
Cobalt 
Crimson 
Crowned 
Crying 
Crypt 
Cyber-
Damned 
Dark 
Deadly 
Death
Defiant 
Delta 
Desert
Desolate 
Desolation
Destiny's 
Diligent 
Disruptive 
Doom
Dread
Dusk
Ebony 
Echo 
Electric 
Emerald 
Emperors 
Encarmine
Enraged 
Eternity 
Ethereal
Exiled
Exultant 
Fallen
Fantastic 
Fierce 
Fighting
Fire 
Flame 
Flaming
Forbidden 
Frenzied
Frozen 
Furious
Galactic 
Gamma 
Genesis
Gilded 
Golden
Gore
Grail
Green
Grey
Heartless 
Hellfire
Hellhawk
Heroic 
Horned
Howling
Ice
Immortal
Imperial
Indomitable 
Infernal
Inferno 
Invisible 
Iron
Jade 
Knarloc
Laser 
Legacy 
Light
Lightening
Lonesome 
Lost 
Majestic
Maleficent
Malice
Mantis 
Mechanical 
Meta 
Metallic 
Meteoric
Midnight
Mithril 
Monochrome
Mysterious 
Nebulized
Nemesis 
Nova 
Obsidian 
Omega 
Onyx
Penitent
Perilous 
Phantom 
Phoenix
Pious 
Platinum 
Poison 
Polar
Precision
Prodigious 
Psi
Psychic 
Psycho 
Purple 
Radical 
Raging
Raven 
Ravening
Rebellious 
Red 
Regal
Repentant
Resilient 
Revered 
Righteous
Robust 
Ruby
Sabre
Sanguine
Savage
Screaming 
Screeching
Secluded 
Shadow
Shattered 
Shield
Shrieking
Shrouded 
Siege
Silent
Silver
Skeletal
Skulking
Smoking 
Snarling 
Solid 
Solitary 
Soul 
Space 
Spectral
Spiteful 
Stalwart
Star 
Stealth 
Steel 
Stone 
Storm
Striking 
Subconscious 
Suicidal 
Swirling 
Syncretic 
Tattered
Tempest
Tenacious 
Thunder
Tornado
Toxic
Triumphant 
Tundra
Twisted 
Typhoon
Unwavering 
Vaporized 
Vermilion
Vigilant
Vitriolic
Void
War
Warp 
White
Wicked 
Wild
Withered 
Wrath 
Zeta


*String Two*

Acolytes 
Adepts 
Adherents 
Adversity 
Advocates 
Afflictions
Ambition 
Angels 
Apparitions 
Archangels 
Assassins 
Asteroids 
Atoms 
Avengers 
Banishment 
Banshees 
Barbarians 
Barons 
Beasts 
Blades 
Blood 
Bones 
Breakers 
Brethren
Brotherhood
Brothers
Butchers 
Cadavers 
Captives 
Carrion 
Castellans 
Castles 
Cerebellum 
Challengers
Champions
Claws 
Cobras 
Company 
Comrades 
Confessors 
Conquerors 
Consuls
Contagion 
Corsairs
Criminals 
Crisis 
Crusaders 
Crypts 
Custodians 
Daemons 
Damage 
Darkness 
Death
Defenders 
Delusion 
Demons 
Despoilers 
Destroyers 
Devastation 
Devils 
Disciples 
Dogs
Dragons
Dreams 
Drones 
Dukes 
Eagles 
Egyptians 
Elements 
Emissaries 
Endeavors 
Enforcers 
Epitaphs
Euphoria 
Executioners
Exemplar
Exorcists 
Exterminators
Extravagance 
Extremists 
Eyes 
Falcons 
Fanatics
Fathers 
Fear 
Fiends
Fists 
Flayers 
Forces 
Forms 
Furor 
Generals 
Ghosts 
Gryphons 
Guard 
Guardians
Guards 
Hallucinations 
Hammers 
Hands
Hawks 
Hearts 
Heralds 
Horrors 
Hounds 
Hunters 
Hurricanes 
Hydras
Icons 
Infiltrators 
Instruments 
Invaders 
Isolation 
Jackals 
Judges 
Killers 
Knights 
Krakens 
Lamenters 
Legacy 
Legends
Legion 
Liberators 
Lions 
Longbows 
Lords 
Machinations 
Madness 
Maniacs 
Manticores 
Marauders 
Marines 
Marshals 
Martyrs 
Masochists 
Masters 
Medusas 
Mentors 
Mercenaries 
Messengers 
Minotaurs 
Miracles 
Monitors 
Nightmares 
Operatives 
Outlaws 
Paladins 
Panthers 
Parasites 
Pariahs 
Patriarchs 
Penitents 
Phantoms 
Piranhas 
Plasma 
Power 
Predators 
Princes 
Prophets 
Protectors 
Protesters 
Punishers 
Purgators
Rage 
Raiders 
Rampage 
Rampagers 
Rangers 
Rapiers 
Raptors 
Ravens 
Reapers 
Reavers
Redeemers 
Relics 
Remnants 
Revenant
Reverie 
Revilers 
Revillers 
Revolutionaries 
Rogues 
Saints 
Salvation 
Saviours
Scars
Scimitars 
Scions
Scorpions
Scythes
Sentinels 
Sentries 
Serpents 
Shades 
Shadows 
Silence 
Skeletons 
Skulls 
Sky 
Slayers 
Snakes 
Sons 
Sorrow
Sounds 
Spartans 
Speakers 
Spears 
Specters 
Spectres 
Spiders
Spires 
Spirits 
Stalkers 
Statues 
Stormlords 
Storms 
Strike 
Strikers 
Swords 
Talismans 
Talons 
Templars 
Thunder 
Tigers 
Tomahawks 
Tribulations 
Troglodytes 
Tusks 
Tyrants 
Umbrage 
Usurpers 
Vandals 
Venerators 
Victors 
Vindicators 
Violators 
Violence 
Vipers 
Visions 
Void 
Vultures 
Vypers 
Wardens 
Warhawks 
Warlocks 
Warriors 
Watch 
Weapons 
Whispers 
Wings 
Wizards 
Woe 
Wolves 
Wounds
Wraiths 
Wyverns 
Zealots

*String Three*

of Absolution 
of Caliban 
of Death 
of Despair 
of Fire 
of Gryphonne 
of Iron 
of Isolation 
of Monita 
of Nebula IV 
of Orpheus 
of Pain 
of Penance 
of Protelus
of Purgatos 
of Redemption
of Shadow 
of the Emperor 
of Ultramar
of Vengeance 
of Vigilance 

*String Four*

Angels of 
Barons of 
Brotherhood of 
Champions of 
Children of 
Disciples of 
Guardians of 
Heralds of 
Hounds of 
Knights of 
Legends of 
Legion of 
Lords of 
Prophets of
Protectors of 
Remnants of 
Scions of 
Scythes of 
Sons of
The Company of 
Swords of 
Tears of 
Apostles of
Padres of
Beholders of
Revenants of
Cavaliers of
Blades of
Brothers of
Liberators of
Penitents of
Magistrates of
Bishops of
Hierophants of

*String Five*

Absolution 
Bronze
Carnage
Cobalt
Corax
Death 
Defiance
Desolation
Despair 
Doom 
Dorn 
Dread
Fire 
Gold
Iron 
Justice 
Khan
Light 
Malice 
Medusa 
Pain 
Penance
Purgatory 
Redemption 
Repentance 
Russ
Salvation 
Sanguinius
Steel 
the Apocalypse 
the Emperor 
Tigris
Thunder
the Damned 
the Wolf
Ultramar 
Vengeance 
Vigillance 
Vulkan
Piety
Flame
Law
Chaos
Order
the Imperium
Faith
Devotion
Reverence
Judgement
the Stoic
Retribution
Vendetta
Terra
Mars


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Angst. Should never be put anywhere near a Marine chapter.

Dragonlover


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

What's the list of all the words the generator has though?

Still, here's a few more conventional ones that might fit.

- Bringer
- Imperial :biggrin:
- Revered
- Ascended


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

looks good add colours and names of animals this could be helpfull


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I was trying it out and it did give me the Savage Lunatics as a space marine chapter. 

I don't kno wif those two words would go together or should be in there for a space marine chapter. Look timmy were being saved by the savage lunatics!:biggrin:

I actually found this very helpful and it gave me several possible chapter names.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> What's the list of all the words the generator has though?


Good question. I'll get a list together.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I think Angst is good, at least from a humor standpoint. It reeks of Dark Angels ;-)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure there's not much justification for calling a chapter the "Superficial Reavers". :wink:

'Reavers', I've not got a problem with. But 'superficial'? I think not.

hilological cyclops:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Updated with word list.

Keep the suggestions colour coded and let me know what needs dropping!


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Updated with word list.
> 
> Keep the suggestions colour coded and let me know what needs dropping!


What a great tool. Thanks for providing it!

For additions, I agree with the above poster stating that a few more animal-related items might be good, such as Fangs, Teeth, and Predators. Also, Lions and Tigers are represented but there are no Bears - oh my! (serious on the Bear suggestion, btw )

Below are my suggestions, taken from the list provided, of words that might need to be reconsidered.

String One

Ambient - laid back Space Marines
Ambitious
Binary - 0
Circular
Conceited - SMs are smug enough as it is!
Demented - See above
Digital
Elegant - ...as a hippo in the Royal Ballet
Fantastic
Fluid
Harmful
Partial - Part time Space Marines. Second job is at the local chippy.
Petrified
Rebellious
Subatomic - Very small Space Marines
Suicidal
Vaporized

String Two

Androids
Criminals
Gangstas - <insert bad impression of rapper here>
Madmen
Maniacs
Masochists
Pawns
Rogues
Verisimilitude


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome suggestions. I'll work through them.

Lets get a list of animal names that work good with Chapters.


Also, can anyone think of possible names for

String Three - ie of Ultramar
String Four - part one of *Sons of* Dorn
String Five - part two of Sons of *Dorn*


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've made a few changes to the code. It now shows less endings and more string 3+4's.


----------



## Nizuzen (May 18, 2008)

Suggestions:


STRING FOUR:

Apostles of
Padres of
Beholders of
Revenants of
Cavaliers of
Swords of
Blades of
Brothers of
Liberators of
Penitents of
Magistrates of
Bishops of
Hierophants of


STRING FIVE:

Piety
Flame
Law
Chaos
Order
the Imperium
Faith
Devotion
Reverence
Judgement
Absolution
the Stoic
Retribution
Vendetta
Terra
Mars

Just a few ideas to get things going!

The word _lightening_ is a misspelling of _lightning_ in STRING ONE, unless you really did mean that the chapter is lightening a load somewhere, as opposed to STRIKING BLOODY FEAR INTO THE PITIFUL HEARTS OF THEIR ENEMIES LIKE A BOLT FROM THE SKIES CHARGED WITH THE FURY OF AN ANGRY GOD...

...of course, you might've intended there to be a chapter of sherpas. Who am I to judge?

Anyhow, thanks again for the great tool. k:

Niz.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Nizuzen - list updated :wink:


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

My little suggestions.

String2:
Kommandos
Tribuns

String3:
of punishment

String4:
Senators of
Architects of

String5:
magma

In string 4 i see a "Padres of" if it's latin it would be Patres. (ie: Pater familiae = Head of Family)
My two cents


----------



## deusvult (Apr 7, 2008)

Umbrage probably doesn't belong in here.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Love some of the ones from Nizuzen:
Suicidal Maniacs
Fantastic Madmen
Partial Criminals
Conceited Androids

the list goes on...

anyway, this is a brilliant idea for SMs and CSMs, but i would love to see one for Orks/Eldar/etc
Good work!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Knarloc? Cerebellum? What? I suppose cerebellum could stay for the humour value, but Knarloc is just illogical.

Oh, and I am very much loving Tarrant's suggestion "Architects of". "Kommandos", though? Again, that's just illogical. Or did you mean "commandos"?


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh yes, Kommandos it's an hard, "deutch", translitteration for Commandos.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

from nizuzen

elegant gangsters


you should get rid of 1 of the voids. i generated 'void void'


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

String 4:
Warriors of the
Brotherhood of the
Company of
Angels of
Destroyers of
Bringers of
Conclave of
Seekers of
Redeemers of the
Order of the
Summoners of

String 5:
Immolation
Justice
Secrecy
Truth
Darkness
Light
Cleansing Fire
Thunder
Scourging Light
Shadows
The Void
Redemption
Oblivion
Obliteration
the Infernal Tempest
Death
Mayhem
Havoc
Purgatory
Perdition
Unholy Might
Angelic Presence


----------



## Thatguykalem (Dec 24, 2008)

*Corrections in String 1*

The following are innapropriate for Space Marines...

Banished
Black
Bleeding
Crypt
Damned
Dark
Deadly
Death
Defiant
Doom
Dread
Enraged
Forbidden
Frenzied
Heartless
Horned
Knarloc (The Space Marines wouldn’t be prepared to add the name of a Xenos into a Chapter name)
Lost
Malice
Poison
Psycho
Ravening
Screaming
Screeching
Shrieking
Skeletal
Snarling
Spiteful
Suicidal
Withered


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not convinced they all are tbh.

*Blood Drinkers*
*Howling* Gryphons
Dark *Angels*

Some of the words are plain shit i'll agree :laugh:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Black, Dark, and Doom are inappropiate?
Black Templars, Dark Hands and Doom Eagles.


----------



## Godstud (Jan 22, 2009)

In String 2 get rid of _Sounds_. Blecchhh

Add _Rising_ in String 1?

_Lost_ fits when used in a Chapter name like _Lost Sons of the Emperor_
_Dark, Deadly, Doom, Death, Black & Bleeding_ fit

Snarling sounds , OK but not spectacular. I agree that Shrieking and such things aren't very Space Marine.

Imagine...
_Squealing Pigs_ Chapter
_Shrieking Girls_ Chapter

LOL


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

You can probably drop "Withered", unless we're talking feeble marines. "Atoms" doesn't really feel like it belongs, either.

Suggestions:

String One: Mighty, Broken, Spiral, Rising, Ghost, Jagged

String Two: Terrors, Teeth

String Three: Of the Fallen

String Four: Avengers of, Crusaders of

String Five: Rage

A few of my favorites from the shuffle:

Smoking Falcons (Must be endangered)
Inferno Infiltrators (Sounds like firefighters to me!)
Destiny's Sounds (Haven't been the same since Biance left)
Fighting Cerebellum (Best said in a Strong Bad voice)
Furious Fathers (This'll hurt me more than it'll hurt you...)
Astro Drones (Isn't that in Houston?)
White Tyrants (Skinhead marines?)
Protectors of Death (No secret of life for you!)


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I like this generator especially that every so often you get a hilarious one. Found some excellent ones though. I do like: Company of Flame. 
Radical Scorpions and Tattered Darkness did make me lol. The later may be a new Dark Angels founding...

EDIT: Just got Prodigious Barbarians. Gold.


----------



## Korrogoth (May 2, 2009)

Would
String one+ String four + string five
Work, example: Arcane prophets of Pain
Thought it would sound cool

Obsidian, is that on the list?


----------



## JohnSeever (May 16, 2009)

As I am new and I am liking the generator, here are a few I think might be interesting. not sure if these are already listed or not:

Griffion
Sphinx


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol... Stealth Minotaurs. Just imagining a one ton bullock wearing a camo cloak sneaking around somewhere... :laugh:

Midnight

EDIT:
Replace Wizards with Sorcerors, 'Black Wizards' sounds a bit weird whereas 'Black Sorcerors' sounds awesome. And seriously, 'Psycho Masochists'?


----------



## Chapter master arthes (Feb 5, 2009)

hey looks good i like it on a side note have you ever considered making a tank name generator?

like i got the new LR Achilles (2 of 'em grate modles) on X-mas eve and i got a banebkade yesterday and i would reslly hate to give 'em a shitty name (and this is my baneblade "john" kinda lame) thanks


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Just got "Company of law" 
Also I'm getting alot of Chaos sounding names from this list


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

Its a really nice generator, but weird things pop up, like "Disciples of Chaos" some how doesn't fit as a SM chapter name


----------



## NightstarZX (Apr 26, 2011)

I think a good chapter name would be something like the Forgotten Spectres or the Righteous Spectres or something along those lines.


----------

